# How regular are your cycles?



## alex_85

Do you ladies have very regular cycles, and if not, does it mean anything bad? I came off the pill over a year ago and I've had six 27 day cycles, a few 29 days, a 30 day cycle, and a 31 day cycle. However, for the last few months my cycles have been 27 days, 34 days, 27 days, and most recently 35 days. 

Is it normal for cycles to vary like this? I've been on the pill/the implant since I was 16, and now I'm 25, so I really can't remember what my cycles were like before.


----------



## beccad

My cycles vary from 24 days to 31 at the longest. Normally they're around the 25-28 day mark. I'm not sure if it's a problem as such? Do you know the signs to look out for to check if you're ovulating? I know I'm still ovulating despite the varying length of my cycles. I think it's normal to have a bit of variation - certainly I know my friends have cycles of varying lengths.


----------



## alex_85

Thanks for replying :) Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating...I have been charting, and I have a temp rise every month, plus a change in CM. I stopped charting this month, because I thought it was making me too broody, and I would get down when AF came, but I ended up taking 2 pregnancy tests this month, and was starting to convince myself I was pregnant, because my cycle was a week longer than my average, and I had no idea when I had ovulated :dohh:

I think I am going to go back to charting, because I was just so distracted these last few days, thinking about when/if my period was going to show, how many dpo I might be, whether we'd had sex around the time I usually ovulate, etc etc. At least if I'm charting I'll have a better idea whats going on, and whether there is realistically any chance of being pregnant or not. I think either way I'm driving myself crazy :haha:


----------



## LankyDoodle

Since I had my paby I have had 6 periods. First one at 6 months post partum. First cycle as 37 days, then 26 days, then 26 days, then 28 days, then 27 days. So around 26-28 days which is what they were before, so yeh fairly regular.

Cycles can vary - it just means you have ovulated earlier or later than usual which means the hormone surges have happened at a different time. Big disparities could indicate irregularity, but after coming off birth control it's fairly normal. Before I got pregnant, I'd had the mirena coil for about 4 years. I had it taken out in early March 09 and was due my period 2 days later. That period came on time but was mega heavy! The first cycle was 35 days, then the next one 28, next one 35, next one 28. We then decided to try to conceive on the following cycle, got pregnant straight away and that baby is 11 months old tomorrow...


----------



## i want it all

Mine are a bit like that too. I had a 26 day cycle which I have never had before, but usually it is somewhere between 28 & 31. I'm learning my cycle in preperation for TTC!


----------



## snowflakes120

I just got off the pill after being on it for like 12 years or so in January. I too don't remember how AF fell why back then. So far I have had a 28 day cycle and a 26 day cycle.... I am thinking it will be about the same this month. I think it is normal for it to vary some.

I just started charting this month. I think I may have OV'd yesterday as I had a good spike up when I took my temp this AM.


----------



## Heidi

I was the same on the pill from 16 and came off at 24ish mine were all over the place i had numerous of blood tests and they said its just taking my body a while to 'wake up' i was ovulating. Charting really helped me with TTC.


----------



## chubbin

When we conceived our LO, I had come off microgynon, which Id been on for 20 (!) years. It took 11 months to conceive, and each month my cycle was longer. Infact you couldnt really call them months, as by the time we conceived my cycle had got up to 45 days long. I was starting to get worried about it, but as you can see, alls well that ends well :) xx


----------



## TashC

Mine are pretty regular though I do have the odd month it's not. Usually I'm every 28 days exactly but this month I was a month late, which happens a couple of times a year. 
I can always tell when I'm ovulating though.


----------



## odd_socks

*mine are anything between 28-36 days, when i came off the pill it was all over the place, some months i completely missed AFs, it took 6-7 months to go "normal" *


----------

